# Artificial Rock



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm putting together a 55gal Mbuna tank, and so naturally need to make sure I've got good hiding spots. I really like the look of Texas Holy Rock, but it's much to heavy and expensive. The artificial stuff I've seen online may be light, but it's just way too expensive for me. 

And so, I've begun my quest to build my own rock formations, and I'm wondering if anyone here has actually done it? I've seen countless YouTube vids on it, but they are not very clear.

It seems like polystyrene is the best base, but I'm still confused by what material to cover it with that is 100% safe for my freshwater tank. 

I'd be most grateful for any/all help and advice as to how I could best accomplish this project.

Cheers


----------

